# Please..PLEASE help me w/ pressure canning meatballs.



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

I have no one to ask this question..I want to just pressure can meatballs by themselves..I know I just need to brown them and keep them warm..could you please tell me do the jars have to be warm? do I need to add liquid? do you need to have the water in the canner heating up? I've only done the raw pack canning so far..I'm not good w/direction's and I couldn't find any information on it and would truly appreciate any your help..Thank you,Brenda


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is info from a blog I found...it says to hot pack, pack loosely and use liquid.

The Iowa Housewife: Home Canned Meatballs


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

mythreesons said:


> I have no one to ask this question..I want to just pressure can meatballs by themselves..I know I just need to brown them and keep them warm..could you please tell me do the jars have to be warm? do I need to add liquid? do you need to have the water in the canner heating up? I've only done the raw pack canning so far..I'm not good w/direction's and I couldn't find any information on it and would truly appreciate any your help..Thank you,Brenda


Here's a link to Jackie Clay, the queen of homesteading, and what she says about canning 'porcupine' meatballs. 

Ask Jackie Â» Blog Archive Â» Q and A: Porcupine meatballs and Re-canning salsa and BBQ sauce


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Hugs to both of you..this is what I needed to know!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

This is a quote from her directions:

"Just pack the slightly browned meatballs in large mouth quart jars, then fill with hot sauce."

When she refers to HOT sauce, I think she means that the sauce has been _heated_, not that it's a _chili-based _sauce.

Just some clarification.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

I have used Jakcies instructions for making meatballs. Great success! I made small meatballs, cooked them till they were just done, placed them into pint jars (not warm) and covered will a very thin gravy. Gravy was made with thinned out cream of mushroom soup. It was hot when I poured it over meatballs in jars. 

Canned in pressure canner according to her directions. 75 minutes 10 lbs pressure. Quarts would be 90 min. They were good.


----------

